
List of BBC Web Pages Removed from Google's Search Results During July 2019 - infodocket
https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/3908a03d-5a47-4a27-bda3-5e3766bfe9b2
======
akadruid1
This shows up again that the "right to be forgotten" is again primarily being
used by the rich and powerful to whitewash previous crimes. One example which
occurs multiple times in the BBC article is the disgraced but wealthy former
UK cabinet minister Chris Huhne, who was released early from luxury prison and
parachuted into a cushy job in the industry he was supposed to be regulating
as a minister. He and his partner have repeatedly tried to use the courts to
silence media coverage of them, and the courts have ruled against them every
time. So now they've gone to Google instead for a cover up with less
oversight.

~~~
riku_iki
> Chris Huhne

mentioning his name here will make this thread undiscoverable through search
engine?..

------
DanBC
Google need to pay more attention to Chris Huhne.

He was convicted for perverting the course of justice. He got an 8 month
sentence. He was a public figure in a position of responsibility when he
committed this crime. The judge in the case said that Huhne risked a damaged
image if he admitted to the driving offence. The crime came to light after he
had an affair - his partner sought revenge by revealing his part in the crime.

These are not trivial things. This is not the everyday mistakes that regular
people make. This isn't a kid doing stupid shit.

It is right and proper that the search results are not subject to right to be
forgotten, at least until the conviction is spent.

[https://www.judiciary.uk/judgments/r-v-pryce-huhne-
sentencin...](https://www.judiciary.uk/judgments/r-v-pryce-huhne-sentencing-
remarks/)

[https://www.judiciary.uk/judgments/r-v-vasiliki-pryce-and-
ch...](https://www.judiciary.uk/judgments/r-v-vasiliki-pryce-and-christopher-
huhne/)

~~~
skinnymuch
What is Google supposed to do?

------
philpem
Interesting that the top stories are related to a former cabinet minister
being jailed for perverting the course of justice.

Part of me says that there's a public good argument for a search engine
consisting solely of news stories which have been removed from Google.

------
eythian
Amusing but not surprising that the 2018 list of removed URLs is in this list.

------
butler14
A disproportionate amount related to convicted criminals: rapists, fraudsters,
murderers.

Seems like a popular service for such folk.

Who'd have thunk it.

~~~
tveita
There is a lot of that, but I also see stories about people who have been held
by the police and then let go, and people who have been interviewed about
stigmatised health issues.

It's reasonable that they don't want these stories to be the first thing
potential employers see when they google them.

------
tabtab
YouTube has been censoring sports-combat-robot videos (AKA "battle-bots") from
YouTube because apparently their animal-fighting-detection algorithm is
mistaking robots for animals. Battle-bot fans are pissed and are testing
alternatives to YouTube.

Google has been under pressure by politicians to "clean up" violent and
privacy-related content, and it seems they decided that false positives are a
smaller risk for their business than letting riff-raff through.

~~~
gundmc
Totally unrelated to this topic which revolves around the "Right to be
forgotten".

------
martokus
I wonder if someone can build something similar to
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/) to preserve those
pages and create a centralised archive?! Otherwise murderers and fraudsters
get a clear start

------
kwhitefoot
Are there other lists of removed pages? Is there a way of searching inside
such lists?

